# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Koi a donner

## latchague

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Poisson
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,
Je suis Bruno, a Asnieres sur seine et j'ai des 8 Koi dans mon bassin qui sont devenus trop grands (plus de 30cm). Il sont tres beaux et en excellente sante. Je voudrais les donner, Est ce que quelqu'un est interesse?

----------


## aurore27

Il existe un grand aquarium mais je ne sais plus dans quelle région de France, essayez de trouver leurs coordonnées pour leur proposer vos poissons. Il possède de grands bassins qui sont très bien entretenus par une équipe tous les jours, vos poissons y seraient bien.

----------


## Ioko

Bonsoir Latchague,vous pouvez contacter cette assoc.
https://avobacs.fr/
Ils n ont pas de bassin,mais des passionnés en ont peut etre,et c est a coté de chez vous,sinon ils vous donneront des adresses en RP

Sinon passez des annonces sur les forums spécialisés

----------


## manu23

Bonsoir je vous ai envoyé un message.Bonne soirée

----------


## ChatouPension

Est ce toujours d’actualité ?

----------


## ChatouPension

Plus de nouvelles ?

----------


## manu23

Bonjour je n'ai jamais eu de réponse à mon message. J'ai un très grand bassin donc si vous avez des demandes pour de gros poissons n'hésitez pas.

----------

